
Will Twitter Sue TechCrunch? - fiaz
http://www.pcworld.com/article/168511/will_twitter_sue_techcrunch.html
======
ErrantX
If techcrunch paid for the documents or release anything sensitive then sue
them. Otherwise why bother - all that would happen is mass arguments on how
far journalist ethics go. Ultimately neither of them would really win.

